
Important Questions Startup Co-Founders Should Ask Each Other - joshwa
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/99/Important-Questions-Startup-Co-Founders-Should-Ask-Each-Other.aspx
======
danw
OnStartups is a great startup blog, expect a lot more of their articles to be
posted here.

